

Show HN: HasComponentViews — child view handling for Backbone - weeksie
https://github.com/weeksie/has_component_views

======
weeksie
This is a simple component I put together for our very front end heavy
application at Plyfe. Child view handling seems to be a common pain point with
Backbone projects so I figured I'd share our solution. It's our first go at it
and we'll be updating things as we cut our fingers on the corners.

